
Email service Hey is selling two-letter email addresses for $999 a year - philshem
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1272690224267575296
======
philshem
And here's a HN post that links their blog post about acquiring hey.com

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22504582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22504582)

